# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  صنادل فلات روعة

## دموع الغصون

صنادل فلات صيفية

----------


## محمد العزام

والله نيالكم ياصبايا 
حلوين كثير

----------


## &روان&

*عنجد حلوين بسير اخدهم كلهم دموع 
يسلمو دايما زوئق حلو*

----------


## دموع الغصون

محمد ما ديق عينك همه جد كتير حلوين فرجونا انتو الشباب كيف الستايلات الحلوه شاطرين بس تعلقو علينا وتحسدونا 

روان اكيد ولو كلهم على حسابك والله انتِ محتاجه دوامك بتعب فمحتاجه شي عملي ومريح 

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## shams spring

*شو حلوين وكيووووت .... جد زووئك رووعة دموع بدي اخدلي كمشة انا اسم انه فقدت اكم واحد بحريق بيتنا :P*

----------


## دموع الغصون

على حسابك شمس ولو 
بعدين يلي راح الله معه المهم سلامتكو

----------

